# Email error - '451 www.spamhaus.org'



## Caveat (22 Nov 2009)

More hilarity for me on my IT journey to hell_.

_I can't send emails to my usual contacts - not previously a problem until I got Vodafone mobile BB recently so may be linked.  I can receive mail OK.

This is the error message: _

Your message did not reach some or all of the intended recipients.

      Subject:    RE: xxx
      Sent:    21/11/2009 19:12

The following recipient(s) could not be reached:

      'xxx' on 21/11/2009 19:12
            451 http://www.spamhaus.org/query/bl?ip= ....

_Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## damomac (24 Nov 2009)

Hi there,

It's very possible that you have a virus on your PC/laptop and your IP address has been blacklisted, not allowing you to send email.

What anti-virus software do you have and is it active and updated ? If your not sure, go and download AVG Free 9 from www.free.avg.com. Make sure you update and then run a couple of scans.

Once you are happy your system is all clear, go to spamhaus.org and follow their instructions  on lifting the ban on your IP Address.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Caveat (24 Nov 2009)

Hi

Have AVG 9 - no issues there, full weekly scan reveals nothing.

I'll contact spamhaus themselves maybe and see what the story is - from googling, there does seem to be a link to Vodafone in some way though.

Thanks


----------



## galleyslave (24 Nov 2009)

you dont even need a virus. You get an IP address assigned to you by your isp. It would have been used previously by somebody else. They could have been blacklisted. You need to check for viruses etc but also contact your isp who can assign a new address and go through the motions to get the existing one removed from the blacklist. they'll take care of that so you wont know the difrerence


----------



## jhegarty (24 Nov 2009)

Usually means that your mail server has been black listed.


----------



## Caveat (24 Nov 2009)

Thanks galleyslave - so again, that would point to my recent Vodafone mobile BB connection wouldn't it?

I'll try contacting them anyway.


----------



## galleyslave (24 Nov 2009)

probably, yeah. Its standard practice to get an ip address like that. the days of a permanent ip are long gone. unfortunately, some previous owners  were less than careful how they used theirs!


----------



## Caveat (25 Nov 2009)

Sorted.

Embarrassingly simple really.

Vodafone are my new ISP alright, but Outlook didn't know that 

I had to tell it of course - by changing the POP3 & SMTP options from eircom to vodafone.


----------

